# Maybe an Introduction is in Order



## andi (Jul 31, 2011)

​






Well it has been recommended that I become more active, and while I would like to anyways, it feels odd and "staged" to just start randomly commenting more often. I thought maybe an introduction would make it seem more normal and appropriate. I have been a member for many years, always reading but seldom commenting. Mostly because, when I am motivated it is usually something I am passionate about and have alot to say. While I love explaining my view and using big words, they HATE me. Even simple words seem to rearrange themselves and really make me look like an idiot. In all reality I am a high school and College graduate, Culinary School DOES count.





BTW, I am currently missing my p,zero,question mark and parenthesis button. I try to copy and paste them when absolutely necessary. I gave up bothering with capital p's, now that I have been forced to pay attention, they are very underused and therefore hard to "find and steal". I have recently noticed that I have found many alternatives to words with p's. I use folks almost exclusively now, I am not that southern, but like I said, people has too many p's.

Anyways A little about me, I am not Andi, that was my first horse, I am James Walsh. I am a miniature horse trainer, RHA Training Stables. My parents are Bob and pam Walsh of Rocking Horse Acres. They are located in Maryland. I just moved to Texas last November and have been very busy setting up my training stables down here so haven't been to many shows in the area but plan to be at most next season. I show AMHA, AMHR and hopefully Congress next year. I love Miniature Horses and work with everything from 28" and under to Shetlands. I love my shetlands but my main focus is the smaller horses and trying to use the shetlands to produce Superior under 34" crosses.

I do not have many die hard strong opinions, most can be changed with good explanation. That being said, my core views on right and wrong are unshakeable. I don't think there is any decision to small or too big that should not be based on complete and total honesty. Our sub conscience will convince us enough times that wrong is right, it needs no help from us making excuses. I have no patience for "the ends justify the means" or thinking that business decisions should have a different set of morals than other ones. I have made many sacrifices to my Business to assure I can sleep at night, and lost months of sleep at night amazed at some others refusal to do so. Some recent issues in my Business led me to try and be a catalyst for change and get us all to a more honest place in our horse showing. Sadly, in the end, it was the little sacrifices in honesty that many good people were willing to make, that when added up, left me alone on the firing line. That being said, I am still ridiculously optimistic. I think this forum represents a wonderful group of horse enthusiasts that for the most part are not swept up by alot of the games I have witnessed and I am very excited to get more involved with you folk.





ps. In all honesty I do not have any ground shaking revelations on "proper chest support". BUT, I DO have a somewhat unhealthy recent fascination with what seem to be my own "not so there" eyebrows, so may have something to contribute there later on.


----------



## Sonya (Jul 31, 2011)

Decided to delete my post as being this thread is not what I thought it was.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Jul 31, 2011)

I usually say, Welcome, but I know you have been here many times. You will also find that you personally know many of us here, as we have shown together. Since you already know me, I'm not going to go into details. Love having you aboard and sharing your opinions. Since you are also an experienced horseperson you can help us all out alot. I'll be watching for your posts. Terry Cameron, River Rose Farm Miniature Horses


----------



## gweneth (Jul 31, 2011)

Hello - from Texas -.. Where in Texas have you relocated to? Have always had 'big' horses - about 3 years ago I went to a Pat Parelli seminar in Ft Worth - during the lunch break I walked over to John Justin arena - the mini world show was going on - & OMG!! I fell madly in love instantly!! I had a rough time going back over to the seminar -but I did. Never could get the little guys to out of my head. Needless to say - I now have 15. Plus a spotted mini donkey.. 2 of my babies are show quality - from the Black Velvet line - & am looking for serious guidance - as close to home as possible.. Have enclosed a pic of one of my stallions - son of Johnston Gold Boy & grndsn of BOB.. Thanks for looking..

Gweneth

RGS Half Pint Horses

(under construction)


----------



## kaykay (Jul 31, 2011)

> My recent, the last three years, trouble with trying to work on the measuring in AMHA had tought me first hand how hard it is to make change. No matter if you could talk to 9O of the members, and they all support you and agree, only about 1% will actually get up with you and be vocal, and against that 1O% of those against you, you FAIL MISSERABLEY.


(copied from the other thread to stay on topic)

Major kudos to you for that! I can totally imagine what you went through having experienced it myself.

I wasn't aware that someone had to have a certain number of horse posts in order to post on political posts.





Actually when many said they didn't want to see the political posts come back (because this is a mini horse forum) many said it didn't matter because any topic is okay on the back porch - even if it is a mini forum.

I prefer to keep my political and religious beliefs to myself because I have learned over the years you will never ever change anyones mind on either subject. So all it does is offend people.

I will say this. If we continue to divide ourselves a long lines, we are all doomed.


----------



## SampleMM (Jul 31, 2011)

Hi James!!! It is me, Debbie Sample.....I am glad to see you posting more often and it's always nice to get a male point of view.

I will always be a fan of James......he helped show my Hawk at his first show and helped him get his first Superior. He is always willing to help and is always nice. I admire many of his qualities and am looking forward to seeing you in Texas.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Jul 31, 2011)

will say this. If we continue to divide ourselves a long lines, we are all doomed.

Amen to that statement!

James, ya know we all love you, and in Trents eyes you are a hero to him, his Mom won't let him get an e-mail address to post on LB, cause he is only ten, but when he comes to Nana's house I let him read some of the postings on the miniature horse forums only, don't want him on the back porch. He doesn't like you because you have shown his beloved Sun Gold and Bob, he is too young to even take into consideration your many accomplishments in the horse world, he loves you because you spend time with him, respect him and try to help him. You are an inspiration to the youth of both registries. Keep your positive attitude as I'm sure you will, and please know that many of us admire you. Terry


----------



## ohmt (Jul 31, 2011)

Hi James! Very nice to 'meet' you (in a sense) and I have enjoyed reading your comments. I always respect someone willing to stand up for unity and who is against talking politics like we're back in junior high-it is refreshing.

Welcome!

-Amanda-


----------



## Jill (Aug 1, 2011)

Welcome to LB, James. Thanks for reminding me why I had always thought of you fondly over the years





.......................

As to political discussions... I didn't realize the intro was about politics as a discussion point on LB? Maybe a few of you saw something I didn't... but since "you" brought it up, at this time, ML has allowed these types of threads on "the Back Porch" of her message board. They are some of the most viewed and commented upon threads (meaning they bring traffic to LB). Some people like to talk politics, as do I. Some people don't -- often because they haven't paid enough attention to our world to have a strong opinion. As someone I admire quite a lot here recently said, apathy gets you nowhere. The threads are always labeled in such a way that no one will accidentally read one, so if you don't want to discuss or think about politics, it's pretty easy not to on LB


----------



## andi (Aug 1, 2011)

Before making any comments on these quite moving words, Apathy gets you nowhere, I think we need some clarification. They were first spoken in response to me saying that we should not fear having empathy towards others. My statement was about Empathy, feeling for other peoples pain and hardships. The word Apathy is the total opposite, not having the ability to care for or recognize others pain and hardships. So is this a misspoken word, or do we in essence agree, and you are saying, not caring about others gets you nowhere, which is what Apathy gets you nowhere means.


----------



## Jill (Aug 1, 2011)

James, I know what apathy means. It's not even the biggest word I know





From *Dictionary.com* -- _Apathy: __lack of interest in or concern for things that others find moving or exciting._

A synonym to apathy is indifference.

I maintain that apathy gets you no where... Do you know people who improve or achieve anything about which they are apathetic?

There are a huge number of Americans that are very apathetic (indifferent) to some of the most important issues facing our nation today.


----------



## andi (Aug 2, 2011)

So we agree Jill, the last topic had me very confused. I had not noticed the change in words, and the idea that someone could say "Empathy never got anybody anywhere" had me amazed. It wasn't till after the entire thing I noticed the change in words, and very big change in meaning. I admit, I did not know the difference and after looking it up found it extremely ironic.

It began when I stated,

"We should not be afraid to have empathy towards another human being, and we shouldnt be targeted and considered faulted for feeling that way. "

The immediate response by another memmber was,

"Dont worry about having opinions Jill, I do too. Apathy never got anybody anywhere as far as I recollect."

I responded,

"WHY should we not have empathy for others. Well actually that one was answered, "it never got anybody anywhere". I guess Gandi and Mother Teresa must have been liberals. "

You then replied in the next comment in response to the above quote,

"James, you're assigning points of view that are not mine to me, asking me to explain them"

At this point, you wanted to make it very clear that you never said that and it isnt your point of view, you did not want ownership. Off course you wouldnt, I had treated it as if she was saying the traits of Mother Teresa and Gandi are not something to be admired. But this whole time, you actually knew what she meant and didnt make the same mistake I did and I suspect she did. Also you didnt feel the need to tell me I was twisting her words or speak up for her and say, James, She never said that, even though this was thrown out in almost every other post I made. This was black and white, no question, not twisting, just straight out saying someone said something they did not, and you didnt even take advantage of the opportunity even though you had every other time.

But now, after I assume rereading the topic as I did, she is one of your favorite people and you are quoteing the exact same comment you said wasnt your point of view. To me it sounds like you made the same mistake we both did.

Admit it or not, innocent until proven guilty,

To quote the poetic Ed Earl, in the Timeless Classic, _The Best little W#[email protected] in Texas_

"Boys, I got myself a pretty good BS detector, and I can tell when somebody's peeing on my boots and telling me it's a rainstorm."

p.s. I would just hate for anyone to think I don't have a sense of humor . . .


----------



## Marty (Aug 2, 2011)

Hi James!



Welcome to the board.

I still have the mare I bought from your mom a few years ago as a filly. Tell her I kept my promise and I am taking very good care of her. She's delightful, and presently nursing her little baby.





Glad you are here. We need another guy around here.


----------



## andi (Aug 2, 2011)

Hey Marty,

I have not forgot about 'Our Girl'. I have been watching her on your website and love seeing the updates on her. Mom still has some of the poems and stories you have shared here on the forum. She loves the one about frozen poo I think it was. LOL


----------



## Jill (Aug 2, 2011)

James, I'm not sure why you want to rehash another thread here OR why you have a very odd desire to pick my own words and phrases for me. This is the 4th or 5th time you've tried to do so. I lack the motivation to read beyond your first couple of lines above because I got an overwhelming feeling of "been there / done that". It's just very *weird* how you want to dissect what I say and try to re-work and re-word it for me. You should probably just focus on saying things for yourself the way you want to and trust that I am really saying things for myself the way that I want to


----------



## kaprikorn (Aug 2, 2011)

I have had the wonderful honor to know James and have him show my Scottie for 2 years ! He and his parents have all helped me alot in my never-ending learning process. As a trainer he is fantastic ! He really loves his job AND his horses. He will always try to help anyone to the point he has overworked himself. But he is still quick with a smile or laugh. How many trainers will stay up until midnight to help you show your horse in Liberty ?? or help you get your horse ready for the costume class ?? James did. . he loves his horses and he loves showing. I know I always try to thank you, but AGAIN. . .Thank you so much James for all your support and help. Hope to find another horse for you next year after Scottie completes his traveling.

Sheryl - Kaprikorn Miniatures

Scottie Too Hottie


----------



## andi (Aug 2, 2011)

Thanks so much Sheryl, I love Scottie, and I really do love staying up for costume and color. That doesn't mean I want to be dressed up like a hunter and put in costume, no, but I don't mind seeing the tables turned on Mr. Hottie when he is forced to don some pretty impressive get up. LOL

~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Jill I prefer to cut out the back and forth. I don't want to just accuse you of something and not say why, then you deny it, then me paraphrase what you had said to try to get you to admit it, then you say I twisted your words, then me quote them direct, then you say I miss perceived them, then me list every way they could be perceived, all of them being bad, and this just goes on an on. So I tried to go more direct, direct quotes, direct result, Now I will go even more direct.

Jill you lied, you said you didnt have the motivation to read past a couple lines, but you have a list of things you have wrong with what I wrote. You didnt have the motivation to read it, thereore you dont even know what I said, you cant have an opinion on it then.

Jill you are a hypocrit. You go of topic and say it's ok cause someone else had already done it, I go off topic because the quote you made was off topic, but I am wrong for doing it. Whats more, it's was my topic to begin with and I am getting scolded for following you off topic!

Jill please do keep on baiting me, I dont mind, or just consider me Canadian.


----------



## Minimor (Aug 3, 2011)

If she considers you Canadian as you suggest, she won't discuss politics with you!



I'm American and she won't even discuss politics with me because I live in Canada...

I love your posts--you're a nice addition to the forum!


----------



## Jill (Aug 3, 2011)

James, you really, really have some kind of a personal issues. Seriously, what the ---- is wrong with you? Put on your big boy pants and grow up.


----------



## andi (Aug 3, 2011)

Jill, even at my lowest, when you have really amazed me and I can't bite my tong any longer, I still manage to give you enough respect to say spec. what is bothering me about your behavior, therefore allowing you the ability to atleast explain it if you so wish. What of that behavior makes me any more childish or personally troubled than you?


----------



## Jill (Aug 3, 2011)

Have you ever known me to personally attack anyone on LB? Just because you do not like my choice of words or my political opinions does not mean you need to make a personal tiny war against me, James, which is what you have done repeatedly now. If that doesn't show some kind of personal issues, then I'm unclear what does. I mean, I have had messages where people are asking me what is wrong with you. Can't say that I know!


----------



## andi (Aug 3, 2011)

For a long time on this forum Jill you have been the only person willing to call a spade a spade. You have had strong opinions on many things and were not afraid to state them. You are well educated and spoken and always ready to explain your view points and defend each one if questioned. I have problems though Jill with specific things that's you have said on this forum, not you personally. I have taken responsibly for that and stated it openly. You on the other hand refuse to. You push peoples buttons and insult them by generalized attacks making it so that people can't even defend themselves. You call people lazy and tell them you don't value their opinions because of were they live. But this behavior is fine, because you weren't personally attacking anyone. I can guarantee you we all take it very personally, just as you have.


----------



## Jill (Aug 3, 2011)

James, if your issue isn't with *me* personally, you've done a really *cruddy* job of illuminating your concerns.


----------



## andi (Aug 3, 2011)

Jill even you have to admit I illuminate the crap out off my concerns. Most often I directly quote the wording I have a problem with, how much more direct can I be than quoting and then clarifying what I have drawn from the quotes.


----------



## miniwhinny (Aug 3, 2011)

Minimor said:


> If she considers you Canadian as you suggest, she won't discuss politics with you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I SO agree - James you're a great addition to the forum.

Oh an your PM box is full (no surprise there)


----------

